#ubuntu-classroom 2007-05-07
<n2diy> ! calc 100/10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calc 100/10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> No1: hello
<No1> ZHi
<No1> Hello;
<No1> :)
<jrib> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<No1> I dont understand the instructions!
<jrib> No1: you want sun java?
<No1> Yes
<jrib> that was for me to see the link
<jrib> No1: the key is the first two paragraphs
<No1> ok
<jrib> you need to enable Multiverse
<No1> How?
<jrib> do you see where it talks about that at the top?
<No1> Yeha
<No1> yah &
<jrib> it links you to "Managing Repositories", click there
<No1> And then
<jrib> No1: you are using Ubuntu? (not kubuntu, xubuntu, etc..)
<No1> Linux Ubuntu
<jrib> ok, so now you read the page and click on the link for "Managing Repositories in Ubuntu
<jrib> "
<No1> yeah
<No1> Managing Repositories in Ubuntu
<No1> right
<jrib> alright take a couple of minute to run through those instructions.  They should be easy to follow with the screenshots
<No1> ok
<No1> jrib
<No1> Mine doesn't have anything
<jrib> yes?
<No1> CAlled
<No1> software properties
<jrib> No1: how about "software sources"?
<No1> In the 'System>Administration' menu
<No1> eys
<No1> I have that
<jrib> yes, that's what you want
<No1> It doesn't look like the picture
<jrib> No1: after you open that, just make sure the first four checkmarks are enabled
<jrib> No1: yeah, it's for an older ubuntu version it seems
<jrib> No1: the four first choices should say (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) at the end of each line.  Is that correct?
<No1> yeah
<jrib> k, check those four
<No1> What about the one that's called 'Source Code'
<jrib> No1: that's if you want to download source code, it won't hurt anything if you enable it
<No1> K
<No1> Should I do the synaptec part?
<jrib> nah
<jrib> just hit "close" and it should tell you to "reload"
<No1> the 4 were already checked
<No1> it didn't say anything
<jrib> ok
<No1> and what do I do now? Installing Sun Java
<jrib> go to add/remove
<jrib> type "sun java" in the search box and choose "all available applications" from the show dropdown menu
<No1> should I check 'sun java 5.0 plugin'?
<jrib> if you want it
<No1> What Should I check?
<jrib> if you want the plugin, check the plugin, it will grab the other stuff you need automatically
<No1> Ok
<No1> And is there anything special  ishould do to make it run with firefocx
<No1> fox8
<No1> fox * (sorry, bad spelling)
<jrib> you'll need to restart firefox
<No1> Ok
<No1> cool
<No1> :D
<No1> jrib,
<No1> not to get into personal stuff
<No1> do you have aim or msn
<jrib> nope, don't use them
<No1> Ah
<No1> ko
<No1> ok *
<No1> Wow, ubuntu is awsome :D
<No1> I don't know why Microsoft just doesn't implement some of the technology of Linux, and maybe people would like them
<No1> lol
<jrib> indeed
<No1> :-P
<No1> jrib, whats so good about beryl
<No1> and why doesn't beryl work
<No1> I followed their little instructions, was I suppose to see a difference
<No1> because nothing changed
<jrib> No1: yes, you're windows should be wobbling
<jrib> No1: try #ubuntu-effects for help with beryl
<No1> Thats all beryl does?
<Mutantx> can someone help??? I'm wondering why when I do   mount.smb //riofiles/lockers /mnt/StudentsLockers/ -o credentials=/root/.credentials,gid="domain users"
<Mutantx> I get drwxr-xr-x 1 root domain users 4096 May  6 18:38 StudentsLockers/
<Mutantx> instead of xrWxr-x 1 root domain users 4096 May  6 18:38 StudentsLockers/
<No1> Mutantx
<No1> because it doens't like you
<No1> jk
<No1> :P
<Mutantx> giving "domain users" permission to write?
<Mutantx> I know... I'm starting to think that way
<No1> Hehe
<jrib> !samba | Mutantx
<ubotu> Mutantx: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jrib> Mutantx: seems you need a umask
<Mutantx> umask?
<jrib> Mutantx: yes, see the wiki
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-05-08
* FTMichael is irritated as hell.
<nalioth> yup
<nalioth> install it from the repos, and uninstall it
<nalioth> why did you compile the same thing that is in the repos?
<FTMichael> Makes me not want to compile anything ever again
<nalioth> not at all
<FTMichael> I was using Edgy when I compiled it.  I think it's new in the repos for Feisty
<nalioth> compiling is easy, when there is a need
<nalioth> always use checkinstall
<nalioth> insteaed of 'make install'
<nalioth> checkinstall makes a rudimentary .deb package
* FTMichael nods and goes to investigate
<FTMichael> installed.  Now completely removing it.
<FTMichael> Okay, iriverted 16 completely removed and iriverter 17 installed via java file from the programmer's website.  Hopefully that will work.  Hell if I knew where it installed it, of course
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-05-09
<Mutantx> can anyone help me on how I can mount ChildFolder that's under //Server/ParentFolder to /mnt/ContentOfChildFolder ?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-05-10
<cyril_> hello
<nalioth> howdy
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-05-11
<rob__> hello, does apache come installed on 7.04?
<nalioth> rob__: it does not
<nalioth> rob__: have you looked at the repository structure?
<rob__> found you :D
<nalioth> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<rob__> ok, i'm trying to get a local copy of an old website up.
<rob__> it uses apache 2.0.54
<nalioth> rob__: well, we don't install from source in Ubuntu unless there's a specific need for it
<nalioth> !info apache
<ubotu> apache: versatile, high-performance HTTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.34-4.1 (feisty), package size 384 kB, installed size 816 kB
<nalioth> looks like you're living in the future
<rob__> i don't understand
<nalioth> the apache that comes with feisty, is version 1.3.34-4.1
<rob__> hmmm, that's old, isn't it?
<rob__> maybe i've got the version wrong.  i'll check apache.org
<rob__> ok, any reason i can't install 2.0.54 on feisty?
<nalioth> rob__: not really any reason not to
<rob__> maybe i should ask in #apache instead? (i'm pretty new to irc, too!)
<nalioth> no, you can ask here
<nalioth> do you have all your repos set up?
<neversfelde> the package apache2 is version 2.2.3-3.2
<neversfelde> apache is 1.3.34
<nalioth> aha
<nalioth> rob__: there ya go
<rob__> where??
<nalioth> rob__: again, do you have universe and multiverse repositories set up?
<rob__> feisty comes with 1.x, repository offers 2.2.x; i (think) i want 2.0.54
<rob__> i think so, it did a big update.  i'll double check.
<rob__> on the Synaptic software sources "Ubuntu" tab, everything is checked.
<nalioth> the web site won't work at all with 2.2x ?
<rob__> I'm not sure, there are several components
<rob__> it's more of a web application... python scripts, postgresql backend, etc.
<rob__> i haven't installed the other parts yet
<nalioth> why not install the apache2 we offer and see?
<rob__> i can try, at least i should succeed with the apache install, right?
<rob__> go through Synaptic?
<nalioth> rob__: yes, use synaptic
<nalioth> there is almost no need at all to compile stuff
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-05-12
<soundray> Hi
<BigMac> Hey
<soundray> What's your chipset
<soundray> ?
<BigMac> alright so I have a broadcom chipset which I know are a bi*** to get working
<soundray> i386 or amd64?
<BigMac> I have tried following a guide that is made for my laptop, but it is supposedly crap
<nalioth> or powerpc? :P
<BigMac> i386
<soundray> nalioth: do you mean that old, not officially supported platform?
<soundray> ;)
<BigMac> I tried this guide but the first two steps didn't remove ndiswrapper
<BigMac> http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/01/fixing-wifi-on-dell-1501.html
<soundray> BigMac: have you seen this: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/all/
<BigMac> then if you scroll down I followed the poster named c0ld instructions
<BigMac> using bcm43xx-fwcutter driver
<BigMac> no I will check it now
<BigMac> anything is worth an attempt
<soundray> Re. removing ndiswrapper:
<soundray> The kernel module is part of the default install. Make sure it is not listed in /etc/modules
<soundray> You may also want to blacklist it: sudo sh -c 'echo blacklist ndiswrapper >/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ndiswrapper'
<soundray> Although that's probably overkill
<soundray> But you do want to be sure that the rmmod worked.
<BigMac> the rmmod did nothing
<BigMac> gave an error if I recall
<soundray> lsmod | grep -q ^ndiswrapper && echo ndiswrapper is still loaded
<BigMac> didn't echo anything to me
<BigMac> and I don't see a modules folder in etc
<soundray> It's a file, and I'd be surprised if you didn't have it at all...
<BigMac> I can paste the output to pastebin, but nothing was output from that snipper
<BigMac> snippet
<soundray> How about cat /etc/modules ?
<BigMac> http://rafb.net/p/O3ASlr23.html
<soundray> Fine
<BigMac> should I run the commands on that site you linked me to?
<soundray> It looks to me like the firmware on that site should be the same as the firmware you've already prepared with fwcutter
<BigMac> Ok so what should I be doing
<soundray> Try again
<soundray> but don't disable the connections like c0ld says
<soundray> Set them to "Roaming mode" if you want to set it up through networkmanager
<BigMac> I didn't get that far
<BigMac> I just went through 1-3
<BigMac> clicked my network
<BigMac> and it wouldn't connect
<BigMac> SO I should disable everything?
<soundray> No, read what I said
<BigMac> ok
<BigMac> sorry I don't know where to adjust those settings, I looked in network tools
<soundray> One above, in Networking
<BigMac> It says roaming mode enabled already
<soundray> That's good then
<BigMac> ok
<BigMac> so what else should I be doing
<soundray> Can you do a iwlist ap
<BigMac> surr
<BigMac> sure
<soundray> What's your interface name?
<BigMac> http://rafb.net/p/rUDts424.html
<soundray> I see, you haven't got a wireless device yet
<BigMac> My SSID? Otherwise I don't know what you mean
<soundray> You have two wired Ethernet sockets?
<BigMac> I am not sure what you mean
<BigMac> Sorry I am usually not this computer illiterate
<BigMac> I do have a built in wifi card, and I have one ethernet port on the back
<soundray> Are you connected through the Ethernet right now?
<BigMac> Yup
<soundray> Is that eth0?
<BigMac> yes
<soundray> Have you got the bcm43xx module loaded? Check with
<soundray> lsmod | grep ^bcm
<BigMac> http://rafb.net/p/KXovG972.html
<soundray> The driver is loaded, then
<BigMac> ?
<BigMac> SHouldn't it be working then
<soundray> BTW, I don't mind you pasting a few lines here. It's the main channel where pasting can be a major problem.
<BigMac> Oh ok
<soundray> I don't know, I'm trying the same thing here, and it doesn't work, either...
<soundray> Driver loads, but no new interface appears
<BigMac> hmm
<BigMac> Perhaps I should try the actual driver in that guide, but the first 2 commands do nothing
<soundray> The ones to remove ndiswrapper?
<BigMac> yah
<soundray> The rmmod command worked. You have no ndiswrapper module now.
<BigMac> ok
<BigMac> so should I try the guide all the way through then report back
<soundray> To check whether ndiswrapper-utils is installed, do a
<BigMac> or do you think it is not worth it
<soundray> dpkg -l ndiswr*
<soundray> Difficult question
<BigMac> moyers@moyLAPTOP:~$ dpkg -l ndiswr*
<BigMac> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<BigMac> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<BigMac> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<BigMac> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<BigMac> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<BigMac> un  ndiswrapper-mo <none>         (no description available)
<BigMac> It is just irritating knowing that wifi does work on my laptop, I like ubuntu way more then windows for coding, but yet I have never been able to get wireless working
<soundray> You've successully removed that package
<BigMac> ok
<BigMac> so continue the guide?
<soundray> I don't know
<soundray> It would be nicer to get it to work without ndiswrapper
<soundray> and without bypassing the package system as well
<BigMac> Sure but I would rather have wifi with ndiswrapper than no wifi
<BigMac> If I can't get it working without it
<soundray> I can see that.
<BigMac> But if you have more ideas, please go ahead, I am just saying if you are tapped on ideas then i can resort to this
<soundray> But I have to let you try without me, I need a bit of sleep now
<soundray> I've been searching the web up and down while we were chatting, but haven't found anything useful
<BigMac> ok I guess I will try and really hope it works
<BigMac> if not I find somebody else who can help
<soundray> Good luck
<soundray> BigMac: one more thing
<soundray> lspci | grep Broadcom
<soundray> What does that give you?
<BigMac> moyers@moyLAPTOP:~$ lspci | grep Broadcom
<BigMac> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<BigMac> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<soundray> Yes, it looks like those instructions apply
<soundray> I just found that for my device (4328) there just isn't a driver at all yet.
<soundray> Nevermind
<soundray> See you later
* azteech is away: Currently away
* azteech is back (gone 00:00:07)
* azteech is away: Currently away
<Fezzler> h
<Fezzler> how come in some irc rooms there are long lists of people but no conversation.  Are people IMing?
<Fezzler> sorry for newbie q?
<eAi> hey
<soundray> eAi: let's start with grub
<eAi> ok
<soundray> To simplify things a little, there are two parts to it.
<soundray> One is a tiny program that fits into the master boot record of a hard disk drive.
<eAi> yep
<eAi> stage1 right?
<soundray> Yes
<soundray> The MBR is outside of all partitions. In fact, I think it contains the partition table as well.
<soundray> That part of grub needs to reference the next stage, 1.5.
<eAi> ok
<soundray> Or is it stage2, I get confused.
<soundray> It doesn't matter.
<soundray> What matters is that stage 1 needs a pointer to what comes next, so it can load it off the disk.
<eAi> ok
<soundray> That's what goes into the /grub subdirectory of your /boot partition.
<soundray> Once that part is loaded, it goes on to load a kernel. At this point, grub is still dependent on BIOS information.
<soundray> Which is why your first attempt with the USB failed.
<eAi> ok
<soundray> Now let's make a quick digression into partition tables.
<soundray> You can have a maximum of four primary partitions on a disk, *or* up to three primaries plus an extended partition.
<soundray> The extended partition can contain logical ones.
<soundray> fdisk shows all partitions, including the extended one. Some other programs don't. Hence the discrepancy between three and four partitions that you see.
<eAi> ok
<soundray> Given that you have a new /dev/sda6, I presume you have one primary partition, one extended one and two logicals inside the extended.
<eAi>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<eAi> /dev/sda1   *           1        5101    40973751    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<eAi> /dev/sda2            5102        7296    17631337+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<eAi> /dev/sda5            5102        7125    16257748+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<eAi> /dev/sda6            7126        7296     1373526   83  Linux
<soundray> Yes, that's what I thought. sda5 and sda6 are the logical ones inside sda2
<eAi> ok
<soundray> The next step is to copy the required data to your /dev/sda6
<soundray> How we do this depends on how you are currently set up. ?
<soundray> Running Windows right now?
<eAi> no, Ubuntu live cd
<soundray> eAi: okay, that's where you ran gparted from, correct?
<eAi> yes
<soundray> BTW, what version of ubuntu?
<eAi> 7.04
<soundray> Did you have to apt-get install gparted?
<eAi> no
<eAi> was in the System->Administration menu
<soundray> It's included, that's what I thought. Someone claimed the opposite yesterday.
<soundray> Nm
<eAi> well, its fairly obvious, right there at the top
<soundray> What do you get from a 'sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt'? I'm hoping for silence.
<eAi> correct
<eAi> nothing
<soundray> Do a "sudo sh -c 'date >/mnt/datelabel' " to see if you can write to it
<soundray> Should be silent, too.
<eAi> silent
<soundray> What's the partition name of your ubuntu installation, ie. external hard disk?
<eAi> /dev/sdb2
<soundray> eAi: we need to mount that to another mount point.
<soundray> sudo mkdir /media/sdb2
<soundray> mount /dev/sdb2 /media/sdb2
<soundray> should both be silent
<soundray> sorry
<soundray> sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/sdb2
<eAi> ok, done
<soundray> Now we need to copy the whole /boot directory contents to the new partition.
<soundray> sudo cp -a /boot/* /mnt/
<soundray> actually...
<soundray> sudo cp -av /boot/* /mnt/
<soundray> That way you'll know what's going on
<eAi> ok, done
<soundray> Now the Ubuntu installation needs to know about the new location of the /boot data
<eAi> ok
<soundray> echo '/dev/sda6 /boot ext3 defaults 0 2' | sudo tee -a /media/sdb2/etc/fstab'
<soundray> before you do that...
<soundray> sudo cp /media/sdb2/etc/fstab /media/sdb2/etc/fstab-backup
<soundray> just to be safe ;)
<eAi> hm
<eAi> that gives a > prompt
<soundray> my fault
<soundray> Ctrl-C that
<soundray> then arrow-up and remove the quote mark from the end.
<eAi> ah ok
<eAi> yeah it just echoed out that part in quotes to the console
<soundray> Do a cat /media/sdb2/etc/fstab and see if the new line is there
<eAi> yeah it is
<eAi> theres 5 uncommented lines
<soundray> Good. Next step is to adapt the grub configuration to the new location.
<eAi> ok
<soundray> Could you paste the whole /mnt/grub/menu.lst to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<soundray> and give me the URL
<eAi> sure
<eAi> well, its empty
<eAi> which makes that kind of redundant ;)
<soundray> What about
<soundray> ls /mnt/grub
<soundray> is that empty, too?
<eAi> device.map
<soundray> Is that all?
<eAi> yes
<soundray> ls /media/sdb2/boot/
<soundray> anything there?
<eAi> yep
<eAi> abi-2.6.20-15-generic         initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic.bak
<eAi> config-2.6.20-15-generic      memtest86+.bin
<eAi> grub                          System.map-2.6.20-15-generic
<eAi> initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic
<soundray> eAi: the copying step hasn't worked then
<soundray> No /mnt/datelabel, that's worrying
<eAi> thats odd
<eAi> i cd'd to mnt
<eAi> and its all there
<eAi> one sec
<eAi> it just hasn't copied all the grub stuff
<soundray> ls /mnt ?
<eAi> abi-2.6.20-15-generic             lost+found
<eAi> config-2.6.20-15-generic          memtest86+.bin
<eAi> datelabel                         System.map-2.6.20-15-generic
<eAi> grub                              vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic
<eAi> initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic.bak
<eAi> I did the copy again and it did the same
<eAi> it just copied on grub/* file
<soundray> Is there a /mnt/grub/menu.lst now?
<eAi> no
<eAi> sudo cp -av /boot/grub/* ./grub
<eAi> copies one file
<eAi> that copy is wrong
<soundray> Yes, it's the wrong source
<soundray> sorry
<eAi> yes
<eAi> :)
<soundray> sudo cp /media/sdb2/boot/* /mnt/
<soundray> sudo cp -av /media/sdb2/boot/* /mnt/
<eAi> ok, better
<soundray> Now let me see your /mnt/grub/menu.lst pls
<eAi> one sec
<eAi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20519/
<soundray> I'll go through that, edit it in a few places and paste it back. Be patient pls ;)
<eAi> of course :)
<eAi> thanks btw, really helpful
<soundray> eAi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20521/
<soundray> I hope these are right. Make a backup of the existing menu.lst for reference.
<soundray> You'll see that I put (hd0,5), this is the grub name of your /dev/sda6
<eAi> yeah I saw
<eAi> copied in
<soundray> We should be ready to put grub in the MBR now.
<soundray> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<soundray> Any errors?
<soundray> oops
<soundray> Have you done that already?
<eAi> Installation finished. No error reported.
<eAi> This is the contents of the device map /mnt/boot/grub/device.map.
<eAi> Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,
<eAi> fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.
<eAi> (fd0)   /dev/fd0
<eAi> (hd0)   /dev/sda
<eAi> (hd1)   /dev/sdb
<soundray> I see
<eAi> that right?
<soundray> The problem now is that grub created a boot directory inside /mnt, which itself is later going to be /boot
<soundray> Not a problem, let's sideline that new directory
<soundray> sudo mv /mnt/boot /mnt/boot-mistake
<soundray> Then create a symbolic link in /mnt named boot, pointing to itself
<soundray> cd /mnt ; sudo ln -sf . boot
<soundray> Then redo the grub-install
<eAi> done
<soundray> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<eAi> Installation finished. No error reported.
<eAi> This is the contents of the device map /mnt/boot/grub/device.map.
<eAi> Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,
<eAi> fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.
<eAi> (hd0)   /dev/sda
<eAi> (hd1)   /dev/sdb
<soundray> Hmm, it's strange that it dropped the fd0 now
<soundray> Not a problem, you're not booting from floppy.
<eAi> don't even have a floppy drive
<soundray> Let's think this through now
<soundray> Grub will load from /dev/sda and load its config etc. from /dev/sda6
<soundray> Then it'll boot the kernel...
<soundray> oops
<eAi> remember I still want to be able to boot Windows sometimes ;)
<soundray> That's not a problem, grub knows all about your Vista ;)
<soundray> But we need to change the location of the kernel back to /boot/... now
<soundray> which means I have to give you another menu.lst
<soundray> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20522/
<soundray> This needs to go to /mnt/grub/menu.lst again
<soundray> Okay, now the kernel knows where to find itself, so to speak, once grub loads it.
<eAi> copied that in
<soundray> I think it's done. Wanna try to reboot?
<eAi> ok :)
<eAi> if it doesn't work I'll have to reboot using the live cd and install xchat again
<eAi> so I may be some time...
<soundray> eAi: either that, or connect with gaim instead (should be on the CD already)
<eAi> ok
<eAi> I'll be back!
<soundray> eAi: I'll stay logged in for another while
<eAi> k
<eAi> it worked!
<soundray> Excellent.
<eAi> thanks a lot :)
<soundray> Have you tried booting your horrible closed source OS, too?
<eAi> haven't tested if windows still works
<eAi> no
<eAi> i've actually got Vista and XP installed, but I never use Vista
<eAi> someone gave it to me free ;)
<soundray> Well, I trust that it'll work. If not, you can always ask again on the main channel
<eAi> ok
<soundray> Are you sorted then? ;)
<eAi> well a few other questions
<soundray> I'm all eyes
<eAi> like, is there a way to get double-tap (on the laptop's trackpad) to work for dragging?
<eAi> its hardly major, but it'd be useful
<soundray> eAi: probably. It worked out of the box for me, but you may have to configure the synaptics driver.
<soundray> gsynaptics is a useful frontend.
<eAi> ok
<eAi> gparted isn't installed by default
<eAi> it is on the live cd though
<eAi> also, is it just me, or does the return/enter key not always work to click the default button
<eAi> (the glowing one)
<soundray> eAi: that's just you...
<eAi> strange
<eAi> it keeps happening
<soundray> eAi: I'm not sure, I don't get this problem.
<soundray> Do you mean dialog buttons, like OK/Cancel, or menus as well?
<eAi> works fine selecting menu items
<eAi> but for example, if I select a package in the Synaptic Package Manager
<eAi> and try to install it
<eAi> I get the "Apple the following change" dialog
<eAi> and pressing return won't do "Apply"
<soundray> eAi: maybe it's not just you
<soundray> I tend to use the keyboard for command line work, and the mouse for GUIs
<eAi> well, I avoid the mouse as much as I can on my laptop
<soundray> Try space if return doesn't do what you expect
<eAi> when I don't have a mouse connected
<eAi> space didn't work
<eAi> tab -> enter worked
<eAi> (selecting the checkbox)
<eAi> which suggests that whatever is selected by default is not passing the keystroke correctly
<eAi> anyway
<eAi> i'll live ;)
<eAi> wheres xorg.conf?
<soundray> /etc/X11
<eAi> that gsynaptics app says I've got to set SHMConfig to true
<eAi> but I'm not sure what section that should be in
<eAi> and SHMConfig isn't currently in there
<eAi> I don't have a Synaptics Touchpad item which one site thinks I maybe should
<soundray> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<soundray> look at post #8
<eAi> do I have to restart X after I change it?
<soundray> eAi: yes
<eAi> control + alt + backspace?
<eAi> doesn't work :(
<soundray> eAi: you have to reference that InputDevice where the current one is also referenced
<soundray> in Section ServerLayout
<eAi> add an InputDevice "Synaptics Touchpad"
<eAi> ?
<soundray> Yes
<eAi> ok, trying that
<soundray> Make sure it exactly matches the Identifier.
<eAi> well that fixed it :)
<eAi> tap and drag works :)
<soundray> Hooray!
<eAi> and the config works :)
<eAi> config should really be part of ubuntu :)
<eAi> judging by the number of posts there are about this kind of thing
<soundray> Do you mean gsynaptics?
<eAi> yes
<eAi> and whatever is required to make it "just work" :)
<eAi> well, thanks very much for helping me with this
<soundray> Yw
<eAi> now, all this stuff has made me forget to eat :(
<eAi> heres a quick question - whats the best way to mount an SMB share?
<soundray> eAi: that's not a quick question ;)
<soundray> eAi: try "Places - Connect to server"
<soundray> eAi: if you want a permanent mount, add it to /etc/fstab. I'll give you an example line from mine:
<soundray> /fsg/media /var/lib/media      cifs        credentials=/root/.creds,uid=1000,gid=1000  0       1
<eAi> if that fails to mount, will it cause any problems?
<eAi> (e.g. if the laptop is off the network)
<soundray> eAi: yes
<soundray> After gid=1000, you can add ',noauto' (no space)
<soundray> Then you can mount the share when needed with
<soundray> sudo mount /var/lib/media
<eAi> hm ok
<eAi> how can I enable ntfs write?
<eAi> just install the ntfs-3g package?
<eAi> or is it more complex?
<soundray> I don't know...
<soundray> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<soundray> That may help
<soundray> I don't have any ntfs partitions on my main machines :)
<eAi> ok :)
<soundray> Actually, that's not true. I created one on my Mac with Boot Camp. But I'm not using it atm and I don't think I will
<soundray> Where in the UK are you?
<eAi> back
<eAi> im in London
<soundray> Not far then
<soundray> I'm in Ascot
<eAi> I go to uni at Royal Holloway very near there
<soundray> In Egham, yeah
<eAi> yep
<soundray> I have friends there
<soundray> What do you study?
<eAi> Computer Science
<eAi> ;)
<soundray> My friends are two geologists and an ethno-musicologist :)
<eAi> i've met a few geologists, no ethno-musicologists though
<soundray> I went to the open day a few weeks ago with the kids
<eAi> the UCAS ones?
<soundray> erm
<soundray> Don't know what UCAS is
<eAi> university entry system
<soundray> No, it was a thing for the public
<eAi> ah
<soundray> I work with computer scientists a lot. Are you into image processing at all?
<eAi> well I used to play around with that kind of thing ages ago, but I can't say I've done much recently
<eAi> I spend most of my time working on Multi Theft Auto a grand theft auto mod
<eAi> thats C++ and Assembly
<eAi> assembly is really what I enjoy
<eAi> bit sad ;
<eAi> )
<soundray> :D
<eAi> but I do all sorts of stuff really, the mod I do because its a good challenge
<soundray> Are you undergraduate still?
<eAi> yes, second year
<eAi> but strangely I still find I haven't really learnt much I didn't know before I started it ;)
<eAi> probably because I wasted most of my school life in front of a computer
<soundray> Well, I can tell you your type is in demand in my arena
<eAi> whats that exactly?
<soundray> Extracting information from e.g. 3D brain images acquired with MRI that isn't readily visible on 2D sections
<eAi> data visualisation kind of?
<soundray> Yes, that comes into it
<eAi> or more focused on getting the information than displaying it?
<soundray> But also data mining, feature extraction, statistical functional mapping, all of that
<eAi> sounds interesting
<eAi> I imagine theres lots of demand for that for all sorts of things
<soundray> If you're interested in a summer project or similar in that vein at any stage, drop me an email
<eAi> like satellite images etc?
<soundray> It's my nickname at imperial dot aycee dot ukay ;)
<eAi> sure, I might well be, got nothing to do this summer anyway
<eAi> worked in an office last year, got paid well, but bored out of my mind
<eAi> worked in "The gherkin"
<soundray> eAi: yes, or even just to continue this discussion... I should log off now.
<eAi> ok, sure
<soundray> Enjoy your ubuntu ;)
<eAi> thank you
<eAi> I will :)
<soundray> Bye now
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-05-05
<Desland> student here
<knightWse> hello everyone !
<Lynoure> oh, I forgot to leave...
<tylerjoh> quit
<FourDollars> Recently I found I can press eject button on my DVD drive to eject the mounted DVD. Does anyone know how it do that?
<knightwise> hello everyone
<tonyyarusso> popey: ping.  Given your screencast experience, you're probably the most knowledgable about making presentations for the non-technical user that I know of.
<tonyyarusso> popey: I'd like to create screencasts to teach my friends how to contact me via SIP (International phone calls are expensive), but many of them are on Windows and Mac.  Any chance you've found some instructions for such things while you were putting together your Ubuntu ones?
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-05-06
<popey> hey tonyyarusso
<popey> just off to bed, sorry
<popey> ping me again tomorrow - or drop me a mail - alanpope@ubuntu.com
<popey> will reply when I'm awake
<tonyyarusso> popey: sure
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-05-07
 * ApOgEE- balik umah.. bye
<hd> Ex-Chat
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-05-08
<soundray_> Hi
<chamunks> hey
<chamunks> So where to start?
<soundray_> What is it you're trying to do (simplified, first step)?
<chamunks> ok
<chamunks> sounds about right
<chamunks> seems what weve narrowed it down to anyways
<soundray_> Tell me.
<chamunks> Sorry i read that wrong
<chamunks> ok well im trying to enable ssh to connect from my personal computers to my lan's server via ssh but am trying to omit passwords
<chamunks> basically
<soundray_> Okay. How did you generate key pairs?
<chamunks> ill show you where i got started http://geekybits.blogspot.com/2007/11/passwordless-login-for-ssh.html
<chamunks> someone from here linked me to that earlier and i've been working through it for some time trying to customize it for my setup
<soundray_> How far did you get?
<chamunks> well i got pretty much through it and from what i can gather theres something wrong with my keypairs
<chamunks> because i scp'd the "id_rsa.pub" to the remote ~/.ssh/MY_Keys
<chamunks> than i cat'd the text from the remote MY_keys to authorized_keys
<soundray_> Sounds good.
<chamunks> some say that i should try having a file named authorized_keys in which i would assume would hold identical information
<chamunks> i also cat'd in the rsa pub key from my laptop and essentially this all should work
<soundray_> Did you cat the remote ~/.ssh/MY_Keys to the remote ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<james_w> chamunks: you may be interested in the "ssh-copy-id" command to transfer keys across
<james_w> also, seahorse offers a graphical way to do it.
<soundray_> james_w: please don't confuse chamunks at this stage
<chamunks> i will keep this in mind for a later time
<chamunks> go on soundray_
<soundray_> Did you cat the remote ~/.ssh/MY_Keys to the remote ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<chamunks> yes i have
<soundray_> And now you're on the local (laptop I assume) and you ssh into the remote -- how?
<soundray_> Let me have the command line literally, pls
<chamunks> ssh grab@192.168.100.157
<chamunks> grab would be the user on the server side
<soundray_> What exactly happens then?
<chamunks> it prompts me for a password
<soundray_> chamunks: for the passphrase or the remote user's password?
<chamunks> it says "grab@192.168.100.157's password:
<chamunks> i didnt generate my pairs with passphrases so there should be no prompt for them afaik
<soundray_> chamunks: double checking: the remote ~/.ssh is /home/grab/.ssh ?
<chamunks> yep
<soundray_> chamunks: and the permissions on all the files in there are 600?
<chamunks> I will confirm that now 1 min
<chamunks> im getting permission denied when i try to ls .ssh/
<soundray_> chamunks: maybe the directory itself is 600 -- it should be 700. ls -ld /home/grab/.ssh
<soundray_> And owned by grab of course
<soundray_> Are you running back and forth to check this?
<chamunks> so contents should be 0600 and the directory should be 0700?
<soundray_> Yes
<soundray_> I'm expecting a phone call any minute, so if I drop out, that will be the reason
<chamunks> ok should i wait up?
<chamunks> if so how long?
<soundray_> Better not wait - could take long.
<soundray_> Anyway, what's the deal on the permissions?
<chamunks> ok i setup the contents to 0600 and the directory to 0700 and owner to grab
<chamunks> so thats all good
<soundray_> Was it like that?
<soundray_> Or did you have to change it?
<chamunks> i changed it
<chamunks> so ill try login again
<soundray_> If you changed something, retry ssh grab@192.168.100.157
<chamunks> ok its still asking for a password.
<soundray_> Sorry, that's my 2c
<chamunks> allright ill c u later thanks for the help for now
<soundray_> Maybe ask the channel again -- I'll try and pop in later to see how you got on.
<chamunks> thanks i have to pop into work so i may / may not still be around
<chamunks> james_w, would you be able to help me?
<ompaul> chamunks, wait 5
<chamunks> sure
<ompaul> chamunks, want some theory about what you are about to do or just dive in?
<chamunks> sure
<chamunks> ill go for some theory
<chamunks> but we could probably dive right in too
<ompaul> just a sec I'll be free in 60 second or so
<chamunks> k
<ompaul> chamunks, ok - the theory - consider a key and a lock
<chamunks> ok i think im good
<ompaul> you are putting a lock on the far machine with the ssh-key
<ompaul> the key on your local machine gets you there ;-)
<ompaul> ok so far?
<chamunks> yep yep
<chamunks> go on
<ompaul> so first can you log into the far end machine i.e. the server
<ompaul> cd .ssh
<ompaul> ^^ do that
<chamunks> omw
<chamunks> done
<ompaul> are you intending to log in from more than one machine to this box?
<chamunks> using the keyfiles yes
<chamunks> other users can use regular login credentials
<ompaul> ok
<ompaul> so in this directory we are going to be looking at two one main file
<ompaul> chamunks, this file is called authorized_keys
<chamunks> ok
<chamunks> sudo nano authorized_keys?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> that would be crude ;-)
<ompaul> is there anything in there at this point - that is useful?
<ompaul> i.e. functioning?
<chamunks> i have the two public keys from the two computers i would like to enable passwordless access to
<chamunks> and the authorized_keys file
<ompaul> no it would be from in here
<ompaul> ok lets step back a moment
<ompaul> the way I start off with no access to a box is this on my client side i.e. the box that wants to log into the other box I do this
<chamunks> where to?
<ompaul> so on the client I do this
<ompaul> ssh-keygen -t rsa
<ompaul> this generates two files on the client machine
<ompaul> id_rsa and id_rsa.pub
<ompaul> the with that is not called .pub is your secret key
<chamunks> rsa seems to be what most use now
<ompaul> id_rsa <<<< this one
<chamunks> so ill stick with rsa and regenerate a new key pair
<ompaul> the other one you can stick on a web server or anywhere
<chamunks> and follow along here
<ompaul> ok then on the server lets get a few things straight
<ompaul> are you currently logging into anywhere automatically to the server up to this moment?
<ompaul> I will want you to clean out rubbish which is why I am trying to get you to tell me what you have in there
<chamunks> ok well ill clear out all my .ssh folders if you like so we can start a new
<ompaul> that would be very good of you cos it means we will have you working in 5 mins
<ompaul> if you can type as fast as me ;-)
<ompaul> on the client open a terminal
<chamunks> dont know my wpm but ill do what i can ;)
<ompaul> in the terminal type the following
<ompaul> ssh-keygen -t rsa
<ompaul> tell me when it is done
<ompaul> (Assuming you have both directories on both machines empty at this time)
<chamunks> ok done
<ompaul> is my assumption safe?
<chamunks> ill just do this once on my desktop here and recreate it all later on my laptop
<chamunks> yeop
<chamunks> yep
<ompaul> ko
<ompaul> then type this:
<ompaul> On the CLIENT machine:       scp id_rsa.pub username@SERVER:/home/user/.ssh/source-box-name.pub
<ompaul> it will ask you for your password to the far end machine
<ompaul> you do that in the .ssh directory (but I guess you know that)
<ompaul> are you done?
<chamunks> yep
<ompaul> in the terminal open on the server
<ompaul> type this
<chamunks> is it ok that im only ssh'd into the terminal and have no direct access?
<ompaul> cat source-box-name.pub > authorized_keys
<ompaul> it is ok
<ompaul> now close your session from the desktop to the server
<ompaul> type
<ompaul> ssh -C username@SERVER
<chamunks> ok both authorized_keys and sbn.pub are in that folder
<ompaul> fine
<ompaul> so now have you typed this:   ompaul> ssh -C username@SERVER
<chamunks> well thank you ompaul
<chamunks> that worked rather well
<ompaul> not finished yet
<chamunks> it says im logged in, go on
<ompaul> close that
<ompaul> go to the laptop
<chamunks> ok on the laptop (i dont have an irc client on there but its here)
<ompaul> there is one gotcha it has to do with shell redirection do you know what I am talking about#?
<ompaul> clean out the .ssh folder before we start up here
<chamunks> .ssh clean
<ompaul> ok
<chamunks> whats this gotcha
<ompaul> I'll name it before I type it
<ompaul> first
<ompaul> ssh-keygen -t rsa
<chamunks> done
<ompaul> scp id_rsa.pub username@SERVER:/home/user/.ssh/second-source-box-name.pub
<ompaul> gotcha is on the next line it is the >> to append not overwrite the authorized_keys file
<ompaul> cat source-box-name.pub >> authorized_keys
<ompaul> cos if you did > there you would overwrite the first key you had in there ;-)
<chamunks> ahh that is something i did not know about cat
<ompaul> it is about shell redirection
<ompaul> if I want to take the output of ls -al >  file
<ompaul> if I do the same tomorrow it overwrites file
<ompaul> if however I do ls -al >> file
<ompaul> then I get two days worth (if there was ever any value in ls -al in the first place ;-)
<ompaul> )
<ompaul> if the server ip changes you have problems with the hosts file it warns you about all sorts of evils like the man in the middle attack etc
<ompaul> so then you can remove the line if you are happy with the network
<chamunks> hmm
<chamunks> thats verry handy
<chamunks> so you dont allways have to write cat unless you need to append contents of one file to another
<ompaul> well you can take the output of a command with | and pass it to the next one
<chamunks> in cases where your saving output (loging mayhaps) you just write >(replace) or >> (to append)
<ompaul> logging is a special use case and appending is normal but there are times when fresh logs are better
<ompaul> if you have a compile time error ;-)
<ompaul> you change the source the old version is no use if you keep removing the last bug
<ompaul> so there ya go
<chamunks> ompaul, this is kindof above what i've learned so far but its good to have been taught this
<ompaul> you could have added a password to the ssh-keygen -t rsa point if you wanted a password on the key
<ompaul> in case you might be afk and would be afraid that someone could take your seat and do stuff
<ompaul> if you had auto logins not logged in ;-)
<ompaul> however it is a great reason to have a screen saver or logout policy
<chamunks> yeah no kidding.
<ompaul> you don't want to be offering your access to the next person
<chamunks> may i ask why the -C in the ssh command?
<ompaul> compress
<ompaul> it helps even on a home lan with only two machines
<chamunks> ok so a good one to just append
<ompaul> so if you have X running on both boxes you could do this kind of thing
<ompaul> ssh -X user@other-box xterm
<ompaul> and run on your local box an xterm from the other machine
<ompaul> (how I play music is ogg123) but not on this box
<ompaul> I just control it from here
<ompaul> but then I am sad ;-)
<chamunks> heh
<ompaul> someone just told me in a pm - not sad, just creatively mad
 * ompaul is chuckling
<chamunks> im going to use that one
<ompaul> anyone got any other funky stuff they want to do with ssh or would like to "show and tel"
<ompaul> tell that is
<ompaul> suppose you wanted to lock the file from a domain or machine in a domain
<ompaul> but not elsewhere
<ompaul> you could do this:
<ompaul> have a file called "authorization" in the .ssh directory
<chamunks> well one of the reasons why i wanted this was so that i could automount a remote directory via ssh containing my music for amarok so i could use amarok to sort my library as it grows
<ompaul> in it have the the following lines
<ompaul> Key box-key.pub
<ompaul> Options allow-from="friendly.domain"
<ompaul> or -- (this line not in file)
<ompaul> Options deny-from="very.evil.domain"
<ompaul> ssh is so vast that one could write a book about it, fortunately some people have
<chamunks> at this point why would anyone use anything else lol
<chamunks> unless they dont care about other viewers that is
<ompaul> because vnc and krdc work well together in "OpenVPN"
<chamunks> chamunks, is intreigued
<ompaul> be aware that you can then disable passwords for logging on
<ompaul> with openssh so that unless you are at the machine the only way in is ssh
<ompaul> this means we trust the ssh server code
<ompaul> and given where it comes from it is reasonable to assume that it is ok - but it still needs testing
<chamunks> good ole openbsd team
<ompaul> if you wanted to wander around a file system top copy something you could use the somewhat deprecated sftp
<chamunks> top copy?
<ompaul> it behaves a little like ftp but is not half as cute as scp :)
<ompaul> secure F T P
<ompaul> to copy
<chamunks> ahh
<chamunks> now youve touched on openvpn mind giving me a debrief on vpns?
<ompaul> can I do that justice ;-)
<ompaul> I suppose so
<chamunks> i shouldnt ask you to after all the help you already gave me and my friends getting rather upset that im not there to enjoy apple pie yet (oops)
<ompaul> go grab the pie
<ompaul> I have to do a config of openvpn at some stage tonight but it is highly customised
<chamunks> oh i have to bicycle a half hour to get that this delicious debrief is right here
<ompaul> what I will do with you
<ompaul> about openvpn is give you a url read this page
<chamunks> ok that sounds good
<chamunks> good ole lit for later enjoyment
<ompaul> http://www.openvpn.net/index.php/documentation/howto.html
<ompaul> for anyone who has not been on the OpenVPN site in a while it has been totally changed but all the good data is still there
<ompaul> obviously the install method for Ubuntu / Debian or others in the same family are difference but the configs are the same
<chamunks> ompaul, well many thanks for your time.  You have been immensely helpful.
<emmet_> #ubutu-canada
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-05-10
<alecs> hi there
<Flannel> Howdy alecs
<alecs> could you help me with some guide lines about this upgrade ?
<Flannel> alecs: You're sure you want to try it?
<alecs> yeah ...
<alecs> i want the server up and running until tommorow night
<Flannel> I thught I read something in #ubuntu about you already trying to go to feisty?  is that true?
<alecs> because is devel server
<alecs> yea i have tried to go tu gutsy actually (7.10)
<Flannel> How far did you get?
<alecs> machine that i use to speak with you is a gutsy too
<alecs> well ... until i have downloaded the sources
<Flannel> Since, depending on what happened with that, we may not be able to go to breezy without a lot of anguish
<alecs> and then crashed a lot of things ....
<alecs> i am allready installing fresh linux (5.04)
<Flannel> Oh, you installed this fresh?
<Flannel> and can't install a newer version why again?
<alecs> i am doing this right now ...
<alecs> because ... i do not have the install CD with me ...
<alecs> i am 80 km from that CD
<Flannel> And you can't download an burn another? or netboot or something to get it?
<alecs> and is allready 11.34 here (PM)
<Flannel> right, but we're going to be doing quite a bit to upgrade you to dapper even, two upgrades.
<Flannel> Alright, well, we're following these guides, more or less: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> This is a fresh install of Hoary?
<alecs> of ubuntu 5.04
<Flannel> alecs: right.  Alright, we'll want to change our sources.list to old-releases.ubuntu.com instead of whatever is in there.  you can go ahead and do that now.
<alecs> w8 for a sec ...
<Flannel> And while you're there, go ahead and change hoary to breezy
<Flannel> on all the lines
<alecs> ok
<alecs> now booting ...
<alecs> i have to configure my network and after that we shall see
<alecs> by the way what is default root password?
<Flannel> There is no root password, the root account is locked
<alecs> well ... how do i unlock it ...
<alecs> ?
<Flannel> You don't need to, use sudo instead
<alecs> ok
<alecs> i know about that ;)
<alecs> ok
<alecs> what do i change in source list ///
<alecs> i will comment cd-rom line
<Flannel> change all the URLs to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Flannel> and then change the hoarys to breezys
<alecs> ok
<alecs> i have changed to breezy
<alecs> now i should run
<alecs>   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flannel> yeah
<alecs> hmmm
<alecs> i have some problems
<Flannel> Which ones?
<alecs> could not stat source package list http://old-releases.ubuntu.com breezy/main
<alecs> could not stat source package list http://old-releases.ubuntu.com breezy/ universe
<alecs> and all
<Flannel> alright, paste (here) a single line from your sources.list
<Flannel> (obviously, not one thats commented out)
<alecs> loool
<alecs> let me check something
<alecs> works now
<alecs> :D
<alecs> my stupid person has forgot to configure the ppp connection ... and rise up eth0
<alecs> i will run this now
<alecs> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alecs> now it works .. i will check those
<alecs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> alecs: Once you're upgraded to breezy, you can upgrade to dapper like that page says, you'll need to change your repo URLs again, as old-releases won't have the supported versions.  You should switch to your local mirror for best performance
<alecs> hmmm ..
<alecs> located in romania ...
<alecs> if i recall
<alecs> ftp.iasi.roedu.net is the nearest
<alecs> BTW ... do you know if developers will include Qmail into the repository ?
<Flannel> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<alecs> ok...
<alecs> still i will not pass to hardy yet ...
<alecs> what sould i change to bring up my eth0 at startup time ?
<Eharan_XW> can anyone point me at a good clear guide for deb packaging?  --  i know rpm, and have tried to get my head around deb but it seems really messy
<nalioth> Eharan_XW: ask uncle google "debian new maintainers guide"
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-05-11
<CShadowRun> :)
<CShadowRun> was saying you could VNC in and have a look if you like
<jrib> create something brand new, does that work?
<jrib> nah, too much trouble :)
<CShadowRun> jrib yup, that works.
<jrib> and then changing it works as well?
 * CShadowRun trys
<CShadowRun> creating a new item and editing it works
<CShadowRun> editing existing ones don't.
<jrib> by "existing" you mean never created through alacarte?
<CShadowRun> correct
 * jrib tries
<CShadowRun> I bet if i just created one using alacarte and copied and pasted the code, i could replace the existing ones completely lol
<jrib> seems to work here... try changing accessories -> gedit to open totem
<jrib> accessories -> text editor*
<CShadowRun> jrib hmm, that works for me
<CShadowRun> this is weird, i can edit that but i can't edit stuff in the wine dir
<jrib> k, well you see how in ~/.local/share/applications/ there is a wine directory?
<CShadowRun> yup
<jrib> can you get to the portal .desktop in there somewhere?
<CShadowRun> yup, i found that
<jrib> does changing that directly work?
<CShadowRun> so it was a conflict :p
<CShadowRun> yup that works
<CShadowRun> guess i'll remove all the conflicting wine desktop items.
<jrib> probably a bug in alacarte
<jrib> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<CShadowRun> maybe :p
<CShadowRun> jrib definatly a bug in alacarte
<CShadowRun> i removed the conflicting items, and went back into alacarte again
<CShadowRun> and it recreated them
<CShadowRun> I'm not really sure what to report though :s
<jrib> CShadowRun: describe the issue.  Include the two .desktop files involved and their location
<jrib> and the result, and what you expected
<CShadowRun> ok
<jrib> they'll ask you for more if they need it :)
<CShadowRun> lol ugh i have to sign up
<CShadowRun> it's already been reported i think
<CShadowRun> :)
<ASUS-tek> ompaul u ther
<ompaul> I am, and you should discuss bans in #ubuntu-ops
<ASUS-tek> okey
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-05-04
<Froad> it is over :(
<kareem> Hello
<rski> hello
<kareem> Would you be able to help me?
<kareem> Would this qualify as a Q for here?  I'm trying to make an Ubuntu package for FreeSWITCH, and when I test it, I keep getting: "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on g++-4.2"  No one in any other Ubuntu channels I've been in can figure it out.
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-05-05
<wirechief_> kareem just use google for your error
<AntORG> Q@CServ.quakenet.org AUTH
<AntORG> Q@CServ.quakenet.org AUTH MRiGnS cDFb--KV1X
<rski> AntORG: change it quickly
<rski> people now know your password
<AntORG> ;
<piccard1> hi people
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-05-07
<dholbach> hiya kirkland :)
<kirkland> dholbach: howdy
 * kirkland wonders how many people are up at this crazy hour :-)
<Rail> +1 :)
 * FuturePilot is
<kirkland> very good :-)
<RoAkSoAx> +1
<kirkland> i'm just getting my demo env setup
 * dholbach just told a few folks
<Jordan_U> I'm not
<ienorand> I've sleep during the day...
<kirkland> howdy all!
<kirkland> alrighty ...
<kirkland> my name is Dustin Kirkland
<kirkland> I'm a MOTU and Core Developer in Ubuntu, and I work for Canonical on the Ubuntu Server
<kirkland> i'm here to talk about PPA's
<kirkland> what they are
<kirkland> how to use them
<kirkland> and how wonderfully useful they are!
<kirkland> so a PPA is a Personal Package Archive
<kirkland> and it's a tremendously interesting concept
<kirkland> i have been in and around Linux development for almost 10 years now, and I never heard of this "PPA" concept until I began working on ubuntu and with launchpad
<kirkland> so let's start by explaining what an archive is
<kirkland> i assume most people here have used something like apt-get, aptitude, smart, update-manager, synaptic
<kirkland> these are client-side utilities that talk to a server providing an archive
<kirkland> now the archive itself
<kirkland> is really just an http server
<kirkland> with files and directories that can be browsed
<kirkland> i suppose it could probably be an ftp server too
<kirkland> in any case, you're probably familiar with http://archive.ubuntu.com
<kirkland> if not, browse around it some time, by hand, by pointing a web browser at that address
<kirkland> you should see a fairly regular hierarchy
<kirkland> most of the interesting stuff happens in the pool/ directory
<kirkland> that's where binary and source packages land
<kirkland> now, archive.ubuntu.com is the "official" archive
<kirkland> which means that these are the packages, as "officially" prepared by the developers of the Ubuntu project
<kirkland> ie, MOTU for Universe/Multiverse, and Core Dev for Main
<kirkland> users should be able to maintain some fair amount of confidence in the quality and security of packages available in the general ubuntu archive
<kirkland> .....
<kirkland> now, that's all fine and dandy
<kirkland> but where does the really fun crack live?
<kirkland> in PPA's of course :-)
<kirkland> so a PPA is really just a mini little archive
<kirkland> the structure is basically identical to the archive.ubuntu.com
<kirkland> but the packages provided there are not part of the official distribution
<kirkland> there are several reasons for this
<kirkland> and different people use PPA's for different ones
<kirkland> usually, it's intended for testing
<kirkland> providing a binary, built package to some person or people for them to test
<kirkland> let's take a look at a couple of examples ...
<kirkland> as part of my responsibilities on the Ubuntu Server Team, I'm the package maintainer of KVM
<kirkland> it's a virtualization hypervisor, similar, perhaps, to vmware or virtualbox
<kirkland> 8.04 (hardy) shipped with kvm-62, 8.10 (intrepid) shipped with kvm-72
<kirkland> whereas 9.04 (jaunty) shipped with kvm-84
<kirkland> now, in the last ~1 year, this particular package has come *a long* way
<kirkland> and there are people using hardy and intrepid want to use kvm-84, for various bugs that have been fixed, or new features added
<kirkland> of course, we have processes for rolling out small fixes via updates to Hardy/Intrepid etc.
<kirkland> and we have a backports mechanism for backporting packages too
<kirkland> but this is a bit of a special case, and I wanted some really thorough testing
<kirkland> i could ask people to just "go build it yourself"
<kirkland> but really, how many people would do that? :-)
<kirkland> and, furthermore, how would I be sure that they built the right thing, or in the right way?
<kirkland> so i've been using a PPA to provide packages to this group of people
<kirkland> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-virt/+archive/ppa
<kirkland> specifically, that PPA ^
<kirkland> if you go to that webpage, you should see 3 version of kvm published in that ppa, one each for Hardy, Intrepid, and Jaunty
<kirkland> you can also see that I uploaded the latest version merely 7 hours ago :-)
<kirkland> that brings us to another nice benefit of PPA's ...
<kirkland> you can upload to them basically whenever you want!
<kirkland> for the official archives, we have a number of deadlines and freezes that must be adhered to
<kirkland> currently, Karmic is open for development, and developers can upload to it
<kirkland> but Hardy/Intrepid/Jaunty are not open for development
<kirkland> and thus, it requires special permission to upload to those official archives
<kirkland> but PPA's can be uploaded to at any time, really
<kirkland> I should also note that this particular PPA is a "team" PPA
<kirkland> this is a relatively recent feature to Launchpad
<kirkland> so I have my own PPA ...
<kirkland> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kirkland/+archive/ppa
<kirkland> but i also have access to a number of team ppa's
<kirkland> so these KVM packages are sort of maintained by the ~ubuntu-virt team
<kirkland> in my PPA, you'll see a different set of packages
<kirkland> for one thing, you might notice XMMS :-)
<kirkland> i still prefer xmms over all of the other mp3 players out there, but it was pulled from the official Ubuntu archives (for some very good reasons)
<kirkland> no matter ... I just keep a copy in my PPA, that I can use on any Ubuntu machine I have :-)
<kirkland> so using a ppa
<kirkland> i should probably explain how to do this ...
<kirkland> to do so, i have created a shared screen instance
<kirkland> you can join me at:
<kirkland> ssh -C guest@ec2-75-101-177-177.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<kirkland> the password is "guest"
<kirkland> okay
<kirkland> please try to watch IRC, where I'll explain what I'm doing
<kirkland> and the terminal, where I'm going to do it
<kirkland> first, I'm going to add my PPA to my list of archives
<kirkland> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<kirkland> now, see the webpage https://edge.launchpad.net/~kirkland/+archive/ppa
<kirkland> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kirkland/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<kirkland> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kirkland/ppa/ubuntu jaunty mai
<kirkland> i'm going to add that to my sources.list
<kirkland> i'm going to save that file
<kirkland> and sudo apt-get update
<kirkland> as you can see, i get an error about a missing gpg key
<kirkland> we can solve that by retrieving the proper key
<kirkland> This repository is signed with 1024R/34BEEE14 OpenPGP key. Follow these instructions for installing packages from this PPA.
<kirkland> ^ the webpage tells us this
<kirkland> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x657A928364338B14A900B68D7781BA0134BEEE14&op=index
<kirkland> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding a PPA to your Ubuntu repositories
<kirkland> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 657a928364338b14a900b68d7781ba0134beee14
<kirkland> now, let's rerun the update
<kirkland> \o/
<kirkland> no errors
<kirkland> so i want to install the last screen-profiles package from my PPA
<kirkland> note that version on this Hardy server is 1.44
<kirkland> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kirkland/+archive/ppa
<kirkland> and note that 1.54 is available here
<kirkland> now, notice that version 1.54-0ubuntu1~ppa3 is installed
<kirkland> thanks micahg
<kirkland> so apt-cache policy screen-profiles will show the different versions available
<kirkland> and specifically where they came from
<kirkland> now, let's grab a source package
<kirkland> whoops, bad example
<kirkland> um, let's grab a different package (something that's not already in my ppa)
<kirkland> gotta chase down some dependencies
<rolando-ve> Try a usplash-theme
<santiago-ve> fish
<kirkland> so i'm going to grab the source of a package called bip
<kirkland> it's an irc proxy
<kirkland> apt-get source bip
<kirkland> let's imagine that i've made some edition to the source code
<kirkland> now, i need to increment the version, and add a changelog message
<kirkland> dch -i
<kirkland> (more dependencies)
<kirkland> okay, now here's an important point
<kirkland> when preparing a package for upload to a ppa
<kirkland> we need to version it in such a way that it's a "successor" to previous versions
<kirkland> but we want to make sure that future, official versions supercede this package
<kirkland> in this case, jaunty's bip is version 0.7.4-2ubuntu1
<kirkland> by doing a dch -i, i have "incremented" the ubuntu1 to an ubuntu2
<kirkland> that will ensure that this is considered an "upgrade" from the previous ubuntu1 version
<kirkland> however, we want to make sure that a future, *real* ubuntu2 version will supercede this one
<kirkland> and thus, there's a special character that allows us to do this ...
<kirkland> the ~ tilda
<kirkland> bip (0.7.4-2ubuntu2~ppa1) jaunty; urgency=low
<kirkland> package is bip
<kirkland> the version is 0.7.4-2ubuntu2~ppa1
<kirkland> if i want to make multiple uploads of this package over and over to my ppa, i can iterate ~ppa2, ~ppa3, etc.
<kirkland> now, i add a change log entry
<kirkland> specificying the file i changed
<kirkland> and why
<kirkland> and i reference the bug number fixed
<kirkland> next I should build the package locally
<kirkland> to make sure that I haven't broken the build somehow
<kirkland> before wasting the time of the build machines in soyuz
<kirkland> (note that you should really use pbuild or sbuild, eventually, but that's an hour long class in itself)
<kirkland> so first, i need to get the build-dependencies
<kirkland> sudo apt-get build-dep bip
<kirkland> and then I'll do the build
<kirkland> using "debuild"
 * kirkland now wishes he had shelled out $0.80/hour for the quad-core ec2 instance :-)
<kirkland> so dch is the changelog editor
<kirkland> you can use dch -e to edit the existing entry
<kirkland> (ie, don't increment)
<kirkland> the -i does the increment
<kirkland> i also should have noted that you really want to double check the release
<kirkland> in this case, it's "jaunty"
<kirkland> but you might have, perhaps, wanted to specify that this package is for hardy or karmic, for instance
<kirkland> okay, the build is done
<kirkland> you see there's an error
<kirkland> it's missing the gpg to sign this package
<kirkland> of course, I have not copied my gpg key to ec2 :-)
<kirkland> so I'm not going to be able to sign this package
<kirkland> (nor actually upload it)
<kirkland> but let's get to that point ....
<kirkland> looking in the director above this one, we can now see that we have binary *.deb files
<kirkland> so we have build the binary package locally
<kirkland> now, let's build the source package
<kirkland> debuild -S
<kirkland> again, i'm going to get the same GPG errors
<kirkland> under normal circumstances, you will be prompted for your GPG password
<kirkland> and GPG will be used to "sign" your package
<kirkland> this is how Launchpad (and users of your PPA) can have confidence that you're the person who created that pacakge
<kirkland> okay, so the *source.changes file is the file that contains the magic needed to upload to a ppa
<kirkland> we should see some important information in this file
<kirkland> most importantly, checksums of the files, and a manifest of the files that need to be uploaded
<kirkland> once you have a changes file, you are clear to upload
<kirkland> now, uploading to a PPA requires one configuration change
<kirkland> you need a file in your home directory called ~/.dput.cf
<kirkland> my ppa entry looks like this:
<kirkland> [kirkland-ppa]
<kirkland> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<kirkland> method = ftp
<kirkland> incoming = ~kirkland/ubuntu/
<kirkland> login = anonymous
<kirkland> allow_unsigned_uploads = 0
<kirkland> now that i have that file, i could attempt the upload
<kirkland> (note that this is going to fail, because of the lack of a gpg signature)
<kirkland> but i want to demonstrate the command
<kirkland>  dput kirkland-ppa *sources.changes
<kirkland>  dput kirkland-ppa *source.changes
<kirkland> now under normal circumstances, you'd see a few messages scroll by, and see your upload take place
<kirkland> about a minute later, you should get an email from Launchpad either accepting, or rejecting your upload (in case something was malformed)
<kirkland> if it's accepted, your package will go into the build queue
<kirkland> and eventually, Soyuz will build your code, and publish it to your PPA
<kirkland> alrighty ... let's take a few questions ...
<djails> how do you specify what ubuntu version your package is for ?
<rolando-ve> Kirk, If I use intrepid, and need to do that for Hardy, I must to do in a chroot + debootstrap?
<blacknred0> so if i am building my first package should i start importing my keys first from launchpad?
<kirkland> it's pretty quiet, so i suppose you can just paste your question here
<kirkland> djails: in the first line of the changelog, edited with dch
<kirkland> djails: bip (0.7.4-2ubuntu2~ppa1) jaunty; urgency=low
<kirkland> djails: note the "jaunty" in that line
<kirkland> rolando-ve: hmm, to do your test binary build properly -- yes
<kirkland> rolando-ve: however, you should be able to build your source package safely
<kirkland> rolando-ve: so in that case you could grab the source, edit your changelog (and whatever files) and debuild -S
<kirkland> rolando-ve: again, it's always proper form to test your build locally first
<iKOSHrf> can i make it a version that never gets replaced by the official branch? or just start my own ?
<kirkland> rolando-ve: it's quite rude to cause build failures on launchpad (costing other people time) if your build won't even work locally
<micahg> ls
<micahg> oops
<kirkland> blacknred0: if you're building your first package, you should make sure that launchpad has your GPG and SSH public keys
<kirkland> blacknred0: also, i think you have to sign the Ubuntero agreement to use PPAs
<kirkland> iKOSHrf: i don't think i understand that question?
<blacknred0> kirkland, yeap, i have all of them.  i am getting problems in the building :S
<Ludo> kirkland, i see the package you build was for the i386 architectures.  How will you change the package to be build for the amd64 architectures?
<kirkland> iKOSHrf: if you don't ever want it to get replaced, change the version to 99999.99999.9999 :-)
<iKOSHrf> kirkland, if i just want to "fork" the version to make it my own "version" for some odd reason
<iKOSHrf> hehehe ok.
<kirkland> blacknred0: make sure you have all of the build dependencies, sudo apt-get build-dep $PKG
<blacknred0> kirkland, i mean is just a single script but it the make doesn't want to make the file properly
<blacknred0> kirkland, ok, thnx for the info.
<kirkland> iKOSHrf: well i think that's exactly what I did in my bip example -- i have forked the ubuntu2 version;  but you're saying that you don't want it to ever be replaced
<kirkland> iKOSHrf: in that case, you could add a really big number at the beginning of the package (which I don't really recommend), or "pin" the package
<kirkland> iKOSHrf: see the manpages for apt-get for pinning instructions
<iKOSHrf> ok, thanks.
<djails> kirkland: thanks. Now if you want to create a package for different versions of ubuntu, how do you go about that ?
<kirkland> Ludo: well, ideally you'd test your build on both architectures;  i usually do that with KVM virtual machines;  however, I understand that this isn't always possible
<kirkland> Ludo: launchpad will build PPA packages for several archectures for you
<kirkland> Ludo: basically, once I've confirmed that it builds on one arch, and if I have reasonable certainty that it'll build elsewhere, I go ahead and push it to launchpad
<Ludo> kirkland,  thanks.
<kirkland> djails: what do you mean?  you just change "jaunty" to say "karmic" or "hardy" in that first line
<djails> kirkland: so do you maintain a debian/ dir per version ? I have this upstream source tree and I want to createpackages for serveral ubuntus
<micahg> do you need ot backport -dev packages?
<kirkland> djails: ah ...
<kirkland> djails: gotcha
<Ludo> kirkland, how would one add a extra dependency to a package? For example I need a extra library or newer library for my modification to work?
<kirkland> djails: so I usually just dch -e, add a ~ppa1 ... hardy, then debuild -S
<kirkland> djails: then, in that same dir
<kirkland> djails: dch -e again, change to ~ppa2 ... intrepid, debuild -S again
<kirkland> djails: dch -e again, change to ~ppa3 ... jaunty; debuild -S
<kirkland> djails: then cd ..
<kirkland> djails: and dput kirkland-ppa *source.changes
<kirkland> djails: HOWEVER ....
<kirkland> djails: this won't necessarily work for just any package
<kirkland> djails: it'll work fine for simple packages with minimal build dependencies
<kirkland> djails: but if a package depends on a newer version of some library, it's quite a bit more difficult :-)
<djails> kirkland: ok got it ! i ll try that
<kirkland> Ludo: that information is in debian/control
<kirkland> Ludo: so over in our shared screen session ...
<kirkland> Build-Depends: cdbs (>= 0.4.49), debhelper (>= 5.0.37.2), bison, flex, libssl-dev, quilt
<kirkland> Ludo: those are the build-deps for bip
<kirkland> okay guys ... i'm about to call it a night here
<kirkland> as it's past 2am :-)
<micahg> 1 last Q?
<kirkland> one thing that i'll mention
<kirkland> micahg: shoot!
<micahg> do you have to backport -dev packages?
<micahg> I want to build FF3.5b4 for Jaunty
<micahg> or are -dev only used when compiling?
<ienorand> ps
<ienorand> sorry
<kirkland> micahg: i'm not sure i understand your question
<kirkland> micahg: but your build dependencies should be available
<kirkland> micahg: so if you want to build something in your PPA, you need to ensure that the build deps are available
<kirkland> micahg: that brings up an important point ....
<kirkland> micahg: in your PPA configuration page, you can specify a few different restrictions, or options for your dependencies
<kirkland> on your own PPA page, you should see a link for "Edit dependencies"
<kirkland>  Basic (only released packages).
<kirkland>  Security (basic dependencies and important security updates).
<kirkland>  Default (security dependencies and recommended updates).
<kirkland>  Proposed (default dependencies and proposed updates).
<kirkland>  Backports (default dependencies and unsupported updates).
<kirkland> micahg: that might help
<micahg> ok
<micahg> thanks
<rolando-ve> Thanks
<djails> kirkland: thanks !
<FuturePilot> kirkland: thanks for the tutorial :)
<kirkland> you guys are most welcome
<Ludo> kirkland, thanks.
<rolando-ve> Nice job kirkland
<kirkland> so one last thing in closing
<kirkland> some people have asked how to setup a shared screen session like i used
<kirkland> did you guys find that useful?
<micahg> yes
<djails> definitely
<FuturePilot> very
<rolando-ve> Yeap
<Ludo> ^^
<kirkland> okay, so i have a blog post about this
<kirkland> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/04/teaching-class-with-gnu-screen.html
<kirkland> that explains in detail what needs to be done
<rolando-ve> Thanks again, :D
<ienorand> Thankyou for the session :)
<kirkland> more simply, if you have an EC2 account, you can use a script I wrote, called "screenbin"
<kirkland> i just uploaded a new version to my PPA, so look for it there shortly :-)
<kirkland> that's all from me
<kirkland> good night :-)
<kirkland> or morning
<micahg> good night
<rolando-ve> kirkland: If you let me, I would like to translate it to Spanish
<kirkland> rolando-ve: please, go for it :-)
<rolando-ve> and post it in my blog, (as yours)
<rolando-ve> Thanks!
<rolando-ve> see all!
<neoXsys> Where can i find the log of last session by kirkland?
<neoXsys> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/05/07/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<Walter_Eco> Is the a session about Personal Package Archives (PPAs) still on or did I miss it?
<maxb> Walter_Eco: It was a few hours ago: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/05/07/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<Walter_Eco> thanks
<blue> Shouldn't the motd be updated to show that the PPA class has already taken place?
<blue> and the wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom specifies two classes as upcoming even though they have already taken place
<blue> not to mention today's class is not even listed on the wiki
<TurtlePie> ikes
<tamizh-geek> date -u
<tamizh-geek> not upcomin. its finished!
<pleia2> looks like it might have been canceled actually
<jarlen> which?
<pleia2> the class in the topic
<pleia2> it's not up on the packaging team's wiki anymore
<jarlen> hm, somethings bugged at my place
<jarlen> why is UTC 2 hours and 17 minutes behind my time?
<jarlen> it can't be like 2 1/4 timezone :P
<rfkrocktk> hello!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-classroom || Upcoming: 14 May 2009 @ 12:00 UTC: asac, patch systems and packaging || Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
<pleia2> hm
<pleia2> no, you guys confused me :) the session happened!
<rfkrocktk> when will the session on ubuntu packaging start? is that in an hour?
<pleia2> rfkrocktk: there was a session this morning
<rfkrocktk> oh, did I miss it?
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training/Logs/2009-05-07
<pleia2> on PPAs? yes, looks like
<rfkrocktk> right: 6:00 UTC AM
 * rfkrocktk failed.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-classroom || Upcoming: 14 May 2009 @ 12:00 UTC: asac, patch systems and packaging; 15 May 2009 @ 00:00 UTC: Package Management (Installing software) || Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
<pleia2> there, should be all accurate now
<xmetalcorex> i have a problem with   < apt -get  > apt: command not found
<pleia2> it's apt-get
<pleia2> no space :)
<xmetalcorex> no space will try
<xmetalcorex> i want to install dhcp
<xmetalcorex> can you tell me the syntaxe
<pleia2> xmetalcorex: this channel is for hosting classes, you want #ubuntu for support
<jimcooncat> xmetalcorex: meet me in #ubuntu, I'll give you a hand with that
<xmetalcorex> thanxxxxx alot
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-05-08
<abin> who can introduce  me a easy-use IRC client. i am using chatzilla
<jpds> !irc | abin
<ubot2> abin: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Nry> try
<oldsilverbeard> does anyone know of any classes being held today?
<pleia2> oldsilverbeard: the next class is on the 14th
 * pleia2 points to /topic
<oldsilverbeard> the patch+systems and packaging ... kool <yes...i'm learning :-) >
<pleia2> :)
<oldsilverbeard> well pleia2...i guess i'm out of here...i'll be back on the 14th.  thanks for listening!
<xmetalcorex> hello
<xmetalcorex> can some help me
<Shriram> xmetalcorex: yes what is your question?
<xmetalcorex> i have two partition of hard disk
<xmetalcorex> when i click to open it he show me cannot mount volume
<xmetalcorex> details
<xmetalcorex> SHriram i with for u
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-05-09
 * fanen is away: very  busy   
 * beagleburt is away: Away at the moment
<pleia2> fanen, beagleburt: please don't use away messages here
<fanen> ok i am sorry
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-05-10
<G__81> hi everyone i am interested in being part of this team how do i join this team
<G__81> and i am willing to take technical sessions for the ubuntu community
<G__81> so any contact person for this ?
<Mamarok> G__81: check the wiki in the topic
<Mamarok> and the mailing list
<G__81> so is the ML open for everyone or does it require prior approval ?
<G__81> i have been conducting some good sessions in fedora so i thought i could take up some here
<pleia2> just join
<G__81> and is it possible to take sessions during weekends ?
<pleia2> G__81: the wiki page describes where we need volunteers, and how to submit classes
<pleia2> the sessions are held whenever the instructers are available
<pleia2> so then can be weekends, weekdays, whenever
<G__81> oh ok thanks so can the sessions be on linux generally like doing something on Ubuntu for instance learning some kernel stuff etc
<G__81> can those be taken up ?
<pleia2> hm?
<G__81> eg: setting up some simulation environment using ubuntu etc ?
<pleia2> you'd like to do a class on that?
<G__81> i could and i could also do something on the core kernel too
<G__81> and code walkthroughs ..... in the kernel :) make people understand how the system works
<G__81> testing up stream kernels .....etc
<pleia2> ok, the wiki explains how to submit your class outlines, under the "submissions" link
<G__81> i have done quite a few in fedora and they are interested in those so i thought i could do it here too
<G__81> if you feel these are permissible
<pleia2> alright :) please follow the submission procedure, preferably with links to the ones you did for fedora
<G__81> ok pleia2 let me first subscribe to the list and then will post it :)
<pleia2> G__81: great :)
<G__81> i am new to Ubuntu community have been a fedora contributor and now thought of contributing to Ubuntu and i also contribute to other Upstream projects
<pleia2> cool, we're glad to have you
<G__81> i am new to the processes here i was just browsing some pages now and i saw a link in LP Ubuntu Classroom Management and then i came to know that there is something that exists here too
<G__81> so became curious to join i first thought some ubuntu based distro or project which targets tools used in classes :)
<G__81> seriously :)
<pleia2> yeah, in Ubuntu "edubuntu" is the project that does that, primarily
<pleia2> we're just IRC-based classes here :)
<G__81> yeah i thought there is an other one :D
<G__81> one more question do these classes happen once a month ?
<G__81> coz thats how its in fedora
<pleia2> nah, there are several classes a month by different individuals and teams
<pleia2> you can see the schedule on the wiki
<G__81> wonderful thats what i want :)
<G__81> i have also applied for the LP class management
<pleia2> ah, that one is actually a closed team for those of us coordinating the schedule
<G__81> oh sorry didnt know that
<pleia2> no problem :)
<G__81> i thought its for everyone
<G__81> but i am willing to coordinate it too :)
<G__81> if you want me to :)
<pleia2> nah, just management
<G__81> oh
<G__81> ok
<pleia2> cool, get involved and we might bring you on board :)
<G__81> pleia2 sorry to bother you one more question
<pleia2> no bother, ask away :)
<G__81> whats the strength that attends sessions
<pleia2> strength? how many people?
<G__81> yes
<pleia2> depends on the topic
<pleia2> could be just two people show up, could be a dozen or more
<G__81> ok but how do ppl know that i am gonna take a session
<G__81> coz there are many LUGs how does the message get reached
<G__81> ?
<pleia2> we post about it to the classroom mailing list, advertise in ubuntu weekly news, put it on the fridge calendar
<G__81> Wow......
<G__81> let me add my first class on next weekend
<G__81> Sunday
<G__81> will update the wiki and let you know
<G__81> in few minutes
<pleia2> can you please follow the submissions guidelines?
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/Submissions
<pleia2> you don't just add yourself to the wki :)
<G__81> oh good you told me i thought of editing the wiki and adding it to the wiki :) so i will have to send an email to the list right ?
<pleia2> if you're part of a trusted team or you've done classes for us in the past, it's fine to add yourself, but since you're a new instructor we'll need to have a look at your propsal and notes
<pleia2> can't just have anyone coming in here and teaching random things to people ;) we want some quality control
<pleia2> so yes, follow the Submissions guidelines above, it tells you what you need to mail to the list
<G__81> hmmm...... good so now should i send an intro mail to the list first and then add this or how is it done
<pleia2> that link tells you what to do
<G__81> so can i give links to my previous sessions ?
<pleia2> G__81: yep, include them in your submission
<G__81> dates are not required thats what the wiki says
<pleia2> once we review your submission we an discuss when you want to host your classes
<pleia2> s/an/can
<G__81> i am gonna give a list of topics review it and let me know
<pleia2> sounds good
<G__81> you dont have to pick one of those we can schedule all of them at appropriate times :)
<pleia2> that works
<G__81> so which means the Presentation subject line cannot state the subject because i am gonna give you a list :)
<pleia2> just put "Presentation Submission" :)
<G__81> ok done sent
<G__81> review it and let me know your feedback
<G__81> now i got to go need to fix some bugs and push it :) so cya
<G__81> have a nice day :)
<pleia2> you too
<G__81> so can i expect a reply by tom?
<pleia2> your email hasn't even hit my inbox ;)
<G__81> :)
<G__81> lol
<G__81> ok fine take your time
<G__81> cya and let me know your inputs/suggestions
<G__81> cya
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-05-11
<weegie> Anyone knows how to set linux to get internet connection with router?
<weegie> I tried:  ifconfig eth0 up  AND I tried: dhclient
<weegie> no success
<weegie> :s
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-05-12
<cdavis_> classroom test
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-05-14
<Esquire> Hellos mense
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-05-09
<luckybunny> hey folks. I appear to be missing libz.so
<luckybunny> not sure how to work that out. Reinstalling zlib doesn't work
<Reduced_Oxygen_> hey
<spyrosmz> kalispera
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-05-10
<chameleon> what are we doing
<chameleon> help
<chameleon> ok... who wants to get stoned
<hudo> hello, what is this chat for ?
<hudo> may I ask question about installation of printer with lucid ?
<deem> no
<deem> for questions about ubuntu please use #ubuntu
<hudo> deem, what is this channel for ?
<deem> it's for receiving lessons in how to use specified programms with ubuntu
<deem> just look at the topic
<crazedpsyc> is anything happening right now?
 * crazedpsyc looked at the calendar and knows there isn't
<crazedpsyc> I was here for Ubuntu App Developer Week, and I was just wondering if the instructors were actually *pasting* each line of the session?
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-05-11
<onepiece> quit
<jelatta> exit
<alpha-aquilae> is there any open source socket server/client?
<deem> wrong channel
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-05-12
<tictietoe> hi
<tictietoe> is there any way to increase a number of workspaces in Unity ?
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-05-13
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hiya guys
<Us3r_Unfriendly> anyone awake?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> !ls
<ubot2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Us3r_Unfriendly> !rsync
<ubot2> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hi pascalaldo
<pascalaldo> hi?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sounds like everyone else is sleeping here
<Us3r_Unfriendly> great, pascalaldo fell asleep too
<Us3r_Unfriendly> :P
<jelatta> !man
<ubot2> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-05-14
<cgroza> What is the purpose of this channel?
<deem> !help
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-05-15
<sig11_> hi
<sig11_> what is ramdisk id ?
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-05-07
<HIGG5_BO5ON> Hey, guys! Can any of you help me with a problem I'm having with installing utorrent on ubuntu 11.10?
<wylde> HIGG5_BO5ON: try #ubuntu
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-05-09
<TheConsultant> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-05-12
<darky> hey guys. anyone active?
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-05-13
<kannudo> hello
<kannudo> hello nearly-all-knowing peoples!!!
#ubuntu-classroom 2013-05-06
<hychen> ['Noskcaj', 'Read error: Connection reset by peer', '~jackson@ubuntu/member/noskcaj']
#ubuntu-classroom 2013-05-11
<ubuntu-studio_> Hey
<ubuntu-studio_> Anyone here?
<ubuntu-studio_> bye
#ubuntu-classroom 2014-05-09
<hamid_> hello every body
<Guest63219> hello i need a powerfull download manager can you help me?
<Guest63219> hello i need a powerfull download manager can you help me?
<nigelb> er, wget -c?
<Guest63219> wget -c ?
<nigelb> anyway, what do you mean by powerful download manager?
<nigelb> what does it need to do?
<nigelb> download and retry?
<nigelb> and what else?
<nigelb> what are you using now?
<nigelb> what features is it missing?
<Guest63219> fast speed and Resum multi conection
<nigelb> speed is not really controlled by your manager
<nigelb> It's controlled by your network.
<nigelb> amsuingly, the commandline tool `wget` can do most of what you want.
<Guest63219> my internet speed in my contry is Tragedy!now i install aria2 but i cant work by it!
<Guest63219> sorry
<Kurion> Anyone have advice for the fastest way of mastering command line?
<genii> Practice makes perfect.
<genii> Official documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
#ubuntu-classroom 2015-05-05
<rajee> Hi guys, I have an issue with shell script. It runs as expected when run standalone, but only a part runs via crontab. help?
